

How to Upgrade the Windows 7 RC to RTM (Final Release) - mattculbreth
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/3075/how-to-upgrade-the-windows-7-rc-to-rtm/

======
michael_dorfman
Scott Hanselman has been warning folks that this is not supported, and that
also, there is a known issue with upgrading an OS that has the VS2010 beta
installed.

I started down the RC-to-RTM path, but quickly changed my mind and just did a
fresh install. Naturally, YMMV.

~~~
mattculbreth
I'm doing it now and will report back. I've got the thing running in a VM so
all should be fine.

